# Lake Mead/Hoover Dam/ Nevada



## Blue Tick (Dec 1, 2008)

I recently took a trip to Arizona on my way I passed through Nevada and stopped by the Hoover dam and Lake Meade.

Hoover Dam Bypass 

Check out this construction! Even better check out the desert mountains in the back!


----------

